# this bottle not to be sold   bottle



## hcm (Aug 7, 2004)

I found this bottle about 10 years ago it is 9.375" tall  and has a blue or aqua tint front of bottle has THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD cast into glass bottom has PUTNAM cast into it it also has a lot of air bubbles in it. It is shaped like a soda bottle. I dug it in Wilton NH any info would be greatly appreciated
                Bill.........


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Aug 8, 2004)

hello,you have a 1880s-1900 blob top beer/soda bottle. putnam was the glass house that made the bottle(i think they were out of new york). where the "this bottle not to be sold" is actually the backaside of bottle,the opposite side(front) would of in your case probably had a paper label affixed originally with the bottlers name/product on it. it also would of originally had a wire bail and stopper.


----------



## hcm (Aug 8, 2004)

thanks for the info . But why would it have this bottle not to be sold on it??
   Bill..


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Aug 8, 2004)

Hey Bill,
 That simply meant they were selling the CONTENTS of the bottle only. The bottle remained the property of Putnam to be refilled at a later date. Sort of like a deposit type of bottle. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------

